# Need Panfish Plastics help



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

There was a manufacturer, The Original Fish Formula Company, that supplied "Screw Grubs". The original owner passed away and though the Internet Site
still exists, the contact phone is a non-working number.
The Grub was 1.5" long of which the body portion was a ribbed section about 1/8" diameter and 3/4" long followed by a very thin round tail about 1/16" dia. and 3/4" long that was extremely flexible.
Do any of the pan-fishermen have a source for these or something very similar?


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Shortdrift,
I always purchase my small jig bodies separate, so that I get the colors and style that I'm interest in using.

A skinny tail on a twister style body will give more action in the water and so will one with a pantail, but the body leading up to the pantail needs to be very slender or it will not give much action.

I've had my best luck, for panfish with purple, elec. blue and silver/black bodied jigs...in a 1/16th oz.

Hope this helps. 
Bowhunter57


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

You mean like these? --Tim


----------



## FishandHunt59 (May 16, 2009)

Shortdrift, Go to LandBigFish.com and check out the panfish bait's....they have some plastics very close to what you want!

Steve


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

I got some nice ones from barlow's tackle. Just search for it, website is awesome.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Wow said:


> You mean like these? --Tim
> 
> View attachment 72420
> 
> ...


From my previous research on the topic of "Screw Grubs" last year, these are what I came up with as well. I have a couple bookmarks at home I believe which I'll look for when I get home from work. The Ratso is basically the same thing only with a little ball at the end of the tail.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I'll post a few pictures of the ones I get at the local bait shop. They are made by his son that has lots of molds and charges 10 cents a piece. I buy more every time I go. He has lots of colors, any certain color your wanting? I will get them and you pay shipping. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow said:


> You mean like these? --Tim
> 
> View attachment 72420
> 
> ...


If like these(which look like your description, I got some at Mogadore B & T. Call them.


----------



## larry2473 (Oct 26, 2004)

Do you have a picture of the ones your talking about?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## larry2473 (Oct 26, 2004)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

